# Test your knowledge



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

Here is a good one for all of you balistics guys to think about.

If you shoot a 270 rifle with a 130gr bullet perfectly level from a height of 3' off of the ground across level ground and simultaneously drop another 130gr bullet from 3' when you pull the trigger. Which bullet will hit the ground first?

The one you drop or the one you shoot?

We will not figure in air resistance or curvature of the earth.


----------



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

I believe that they will hit the ground at the same time.


----------



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

They will both hit the ground at the same time. Since both bullets are being pulled down by the force of gravity. Linear velocity doesn't effect how fast it falls.


----------



## jrricher (Sep 8, 2007)

I think tumble or flip is the only thing that can deviate this, I believe if a bullet tumbles backwards it can gain lift, like the opposite of a 12 to 6 curve ball.


----------



## Hockeyhunter99 (Oct 11, 2007)

with air resistance being negligable, horizontal velocity and vertical acceleration are independent of each other. no matter how fast an object moves horizontally, their is still a force of gravity acting on the object (accelerating it downward at a rate of 32.2ft/s/s) i am a physics teacher and i ask this question every year. it gets the kids thinking. some still don't believe me.

if you are like one of my kids i ask a few questions.

1)if you point the gun upward, which hits the ground first?

2)if you point the gun downward, which hits the ground first?

3)at what point will they hit at the same time?


----------



## live_4_quack (Mar 1, 2007)

The bullet being shot will actually rise for about the first 130yds. Therefore the bullet which is dropped from a height of 3' will hit the ground first.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

Most people say the dropped bullet will hit the ground first.

But the correct answer is they will hit at the same time.

brings me back to the old college days. its hard to believe but it is true.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

That one is too easy. How many of you can get this one?

If you shoot a bullet level with the bore at a target 500 yards away and shoot a 2nd one at a target 500 yards away, but at a 45 degree angle down hill, which bullet will have more drop? Or will they be the same? How about if the 2nd is shot at an angle up hill 45 degrees?


----------



## Hockeyhunter99 (Oct 11, 2007)

vertical acceleration will always be the same. force of gravity will act on both equally. are you asking which one will be further down in respect to the shooter or further down on its trajectory?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Architect414 said:


> They will both hit the ground at the same time. Since both bullets are being pulled down by the force of gravity. Linear velocity doesn't effect how fast it falls.


Exactly correct. I teach this to my freshman Physical Science every year and they never believe it. Until I get out a device shot shoots a ball bearing straight out and at the same time drops one straight down and they only hear ONE "thump" as they hit the ground. Pretty cool demonstration. Then they want to see it about 10 times because its so unbelievable. LOL


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> Architect414 said:
> 
> 
> > They will both hit the ground at the same time. Since both bullets are being pulled down by the force of gravity. Linear velocity doesn't effect how fast it falls.
> ...


My college prof had the same demo. I couldn't believe it!!

Now if you throw in wind resistance or trubulence that might make the bullet rise then this theory doesn't work.


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

iwantabuggy said:


> That one is too easy. How many of you can get this one?
> 
> If you shoot a bullet level with the bore at a target 500 yards away and shoot a 2nd one at a target 500 yards away, but at a 45 degree angle down hill, which bullet will have more drop? Or will they be the same? How about if the 2nd is shot at an angle up hill 45 degrees?


The one shooting flat will have more drop. Up hill or down hill will not matter.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Goose Huntin' Machine said:


> iwantabuggy said:
> 
> 
> > That one is too easy. How many of you can get this one?
> ...


You are correct. Many shooters don't understand this.


----------



## fylling35 (Jun 15, 2007)

Could you explain why on the 2nd question?


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I'll try. The true calculations, factoring most or all of the known factors involved where pretty ugly (I saw them once). But the short answer has to do with the actual distance. I you are shooting at a target that is 500 yards at a 45 degree angle, the horizontal distance is equal to about 353 yards or so. The simplest equation is this:

Horizontal distance=Line of sight distance x cos< 
or HD=500x.7071

So you would aim at a 500 yard target at 45 degree angle as if it were only 353 yards away.

Make sense?


----------



## fylling35 (Jun 15, 2007)

Gotcha! Thanks


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

live_4_quack said:


> The bullet being shot will actually rise for about the first 130yds. Therefore the bullet which is dropped from a height of 3' will hit the ground first.


Do not mistake point of aim for a bullet rising. After a bullet leaves the muzzel it does nothing but go down, it never goes up!! Think about it!!


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Bore.224 said:


> live_4_quack said:
> 
> 
> > The bullet being shot will actually rise for about the first 130yds. Therefore the bullet which is dropped from a height of 3' will hit the ground first.
> ...


Yes, the original question even stated that the barrel was PARALLEL to the ground. So the instant that the bullet leaves the barrel, gravity begins its magic trick of pulling it down. Aerodynamics do not make a bullet rise, the angle of the barrel does. A rifle that hits 3" high @ 100 yards does not fire magic bullets that are not affected by gravity, they are being shot at an upward angle.(One that is so ever slight, that you think the barrel is parallel to the ground)


----------

